# Need ID Please~(new pic)



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

about 10cm












































4.12 new pic


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

looks like an irratan but im no expert

and please read this








http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=150963


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That's no S. irritans. Get your fish in better shape and repost a photo. It appears to be a rhombeus-group member.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

This one kind of threw me for a loop. The markings on the caudal fin suggested rhom but the yellow anal fin was new to me. Is that a common rhombeus family variation? Also, I thought rhombs (and I assumed all family members) had red eyes.

thanks
Randy
CFB


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Creatures From Below Posted Today, 07:48 PM
> This one kind of threw me for a loop. The markings on the caudal fin suggested rhom but the yellow anal fin was new to me. Is that a common rhombeus family variation? Also, I thought rhombs (and I assumed all family members) had red eyes.


The red eye on most doesn't develop until they are well over 5 inches or more total length. Some of them actual get nearly 9 inches before the red eye is deep colored. Smallest I have seen with red eye is around 3.5 inches. It's largely a locality and individual issue.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhombeus to me as well.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i would say rhom...but lets see what this fish looks like after it grows a little....


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

NEWS!
This fish come from Rio Xingu.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

xingu rhom...ID almost complete....

/waiting for another pic


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dweizoro said:


> NEWS!
> This fish come from Rio Xingu.


how did you find that out?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> NEWS!
> This fish come from Rio Xingu.


how did you find that out?
[/quote]

Taiwan "Stone"fish shop


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

the store WILL know where they got it (usually with serras, as reds are usually captiv bred)


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

4.12 new pic
View attachment 142562

View attachment 142563

View attachment 142564


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

xingu rhom

looks very similar to my fish i got from nate that was an xingu rhom...i will try and post pictures to compare


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

i hope you didn't make any spelling or grammar errors like I did since Franklin takes that in to consideration when making an ID.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i hope you didn't make any spelling or grammar errors like I did since Franklin takes that in to consideration when making an ID.


Now who is the one acting immature? If you want to continue to argue with Frank, i suggest you do it via PMs instead of ruining other people's threads.

Randy
CFB


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

nice S.rhombeus. looks alot better in the more recent pics.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> i hope you didn't make any spelling or grammar errors like I did since Franklin takes that in to consideration when making an ID.


Now who is the one acting immature? If you want to continue to argue with Frank, i suggest you do it via PMs instead of ruining other people's threads.

Randy
CFB
[/quote]

I was just pointing out a fact that frank takes grammar into consideration when replying to any post.

yes franklin is the Piranha science guy, much like bill Nye is the since guy.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ahhh this will get you nowhere.

nice fish btw.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like my xingu rhom I got from MA also.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

nomoneyx said:


> Looks like my xingu rhom I got from MA also.


Did the one's from MA have yellow anal fins?


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

I was wrong, I checked the anal and it was white/gray. Everything else was close. Sorry about the cell phone pic.









anal fin people


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

nomoneyx said:


> I was wrong, *I checked the anal* and it was white/gray. Everything else was close. Sorry about the cell phone pic.
> 
> View attachment 142827


I'm not sure where you're from, but is that even legal??

Poor, poor P...









Randy
CFB


----------

